# What do i do when brisket got to temp too fast (now w QView)



## indygreg (May 15, 2011)

my first brisket on the traeger.  it is small - 4 lb flat.   i smoked it for a couple hours then turned the temp up to 225 and put it in an open foil pan.  after 3 more hours it was up to 150 and i decided to cover it rather than wait to 165.  my reasoning is that my family seems to like meat "falling off the bone" tender rather than with pull and i didn't want to dry it out.  within an hour it shot up to 207.  i guess i didn't read the part where it gets hot way faster with the foil on.  when at 225 the temp in my traeger was running more like 240 so i dropped the temp knob down a notch and now my temp is running about 210 and the meat is holding.  what do i do? 

i figure that just because it got to temp doesn't mean it is tender so i am thinking i will keep it on the low heat for a few more hours.  does that make sense?

greg


----------



## ellymae (May 15, 2011)

It's not a problem -

When you smoke temperature is only half the battle - tenderness is the other. Your brisket isn't done till a probe goes in without resistance - like a warm knife through butter. If you aren't there, then keep cooking it nice and slow.

If you are there - awesome! Go get a dry cooler and some old towels. Wrap your brisket in another layer of foil, then wrap in the towel and put in the warm, dry cooler. You have just created a magic box. Your brisket will stay hot in there for hours - just make sure you wrap it up good - you don't want to have all the juices running all over your towels.

I routinely build a couple of hours into each of my cooks to allow for some cooler time - it is a creat way to let the meat rest and redistribute the juices. It is worth the wait.

Good luck!


----------



## indygreg (May 15, 2011)

thanks ellymae.  didnt think of the probe.  it is pretty tender by my read so i just bumped the temp since the brisket fell to about 200.  i figure to nudge it back up to 210 and pull it off.  that should insure that it is fully tender and keep it well above 160 inside the cooler.  after 15 minutes it is back up to 205 already.

greg


----------



## raptor700 (May 15, 2011)

Elly gave you some good advice!

I have had briskets that were still tough at 210º

And some that were so tender you could'nt slice without fallin apart at 189º

Each one is different,If you do like Elly said it will turn out great.

Can't wait to see some pics


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 15, 2011)

Wow, I've had way less variation in my brisket experience, but I always do packers whole (15# & up) so that may make a difference. The main variable is the stall -- which can go a long time. Cook times from 9 - 14+ hours. I have never had a brisket or butt not be tender once it hits 205 *. I learned something new today!  Thanks everybody, and goodmluck with the finished product!


----------



## indygreg (May 15, 2011)

Ok, here are the finished pics.  came out good.  i used rub from Salt Lick bbq in austin and it was a little hot with pepper for my taste but other than that it was really good.  we made some brisket sandwiches with baby swiss and the juice drizzled over the things and soaked into the buns. 

greg


----------



## ellymae (May 15, 2011)

Very nice!

I agree with you on the Salt Lick rub - too peppery for me, but still good.

BTW - awesome smoke ring!


----------



## alaskanbear (May 15, 2011)

Absolutely georgous smoke ring--well done in my book--looks tasty as heck.

Rich


----------



## miamirick (May 15, 2011)

damnn i think that is the most pronounced smoke ring i have seen,


----------



## indygreg (May 15, 2011)

you know i ate at the salt lick a few weeks ago and loved their brisket.  sauce was not for me but i didn't eat sauce on anything.  this rub seemed totally different.  i need to find a good rub for brisket now.  i might try jeffs but we use that on ribs and it might be a bit sweet for brisket but who knows. 

thanks for the kudos.  i am 4 for 4 now with this smoker.  ribs twice with jeffs rub, boston butt with "butt rub" was really good and now brisket was not bad.  next weekend we are having a bday party and i am trying to repeat my babyback success for a crowd.  then it is on to beef ribs and prime rib. 

thanks for the help today. 

greg


----------



## indygreg (May 15, 2011)

miamirick - the smoke rings on this traeger are crazy.  i am really surprised by them.  it has a dedicated smoke setting that is pretty low temp (about 175) so i run it on smoke for a while then bump it up to 225.  maybe that is why.  during that time there is a lot of smoke. 

greg


----------



## jirodriguez (May 15, 2011)

Nice job! You put that smoke ring on with some lipstick?! LOL

Good job keeping  a steady hand and letting the brisket do it's thing. It is actually harder to do those small chunks of brisket over a full packer.


----------



## raptor700 (May 15, 2011)

Great job Greg,The brisky looks very tender and juicy.

The smoke ring.................*WOW!!!*


----------



## fpnmf (May 15, 2011)

Good looking plate!!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (May 16, 2011)

Excellent looking brisket! Looks juicy & tender, and that smoke ring, WOW!


----------

